# Pokerbot



## artart (24. August 2007)

Hi,
ich hab jetzt Semesterferien und will meine 'Javawissen' etwas erweitern bzw. in die Praxis umsetzen. Naja lange Rede kurzer Sinn: wie der Titel schon sagt geht es um einen Pokerbot für Full Tilt Poker (oder andere Pokerprogramme). Ich hab ja auch schon fleissig UML-Diagramme gemalt angefangen die KI zu implementieren.
Was mir jetzt fehlt ist die Interaktion zw. Pokersoftware und Javaprog. Dabei soll der Bot aus dem Pokerprog die Log lesen (und dementsprechend reagieren). Meine frage ist jetzt, wie bekomme ich den Textstream (also die Log) aus der Pokersoft in meine Javaklasse herein

Mir würden n paar Stichpunke reichen bzw. wo, oder nach was ich da suchen muss, da ich jetzt nach ner guten Stunden googeln immer noch keine richtige Idee habe.

Dank im Vorraus
gruss art


----------



## Andron (24. August 2007)

Hi,
ich habe zwar nicht so richtig verstanden, was du machen möchtest, aber..

Ich habe vor kurzem einen kleinen Bot für ein Browsergame programmiert.
Da ist die ganze Sache sehr einfach.

Man kann auf den Response-Objekt zugreifen und alle HTML-Formulare auslesen.
WebForm[] forms = response.getForms();
Danach kannst du mit form.setParameter("","") irgendwelche Parameter setzen und mit response = form.submit(submitButton); die ausgefüllte Seite zurückschicken.
Rückgabe ist je wieder ein Response-Objekt und dieses kann man wieder nach HTML-Elementen durchsuchen.

Ob das auch für dein Vorhaben passend ist, weiß ich nicht.

Was verstehst du unter "Pokerprogrammen"?
Flasch, Applets, WebServices, PHP oder wie sind sie denn programmiert?


----------



## artart (24. August 2007)

Tut mir leid, hab mich etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. Das ganze sieht ungefähr so aus. d.h. man hat links unten ein kleines Fenster, welches sowohl als Chat als auch als Log funktioniert, (d.h. dort steht wer was macht, is klar). Und das will ich im Endeffekt auslesen um die KI zu steuern. Das ganze ist eine eigenständige Anwendundung, d.h. nach der Installation hat man ein Client der eigenständig eine Verbindung zum Pokerserver aufbaut (also weder Flash noch PHP). Hab auch keine Ahnung wie das ganze programmiert ist, da ich bisher selbst nur einfache Abrechnungsprogramme etc. im Rahmen einer SWT-Vorlesung (1 Semester) programmiert habe.
Also benötige ich sowas wie ein Textcanner bzw. OCR etc... weiss nur nicht wie das in der Fachsprache heisst...


----------



## fluessig (24. August 2007)

Du solltest mal das Programm überprüfen. Manche Software hinterlegt dieses Log in einer Textdatei, die du auslesen kannst. Mit OCR wird das eine mühsame Angelegenheit.


----------



## Laocoon (25. August 2007)

Was mir dazu einfallen würde ist den Text da raus zu kopieren, zb via Robot, wenn das wirklich Text ist (wie bei Europoker o.ä.) und nicht irgend eine generierte Grafik. 
Wage aber zu bezweifeln, dass das die tollste Lösung ist. Aber für alles andere müsste man wahrscheinlich zu nach ans OS (Fenster handle abgreifen und direkt auf die Textbox zugreifen).


----------



## Nordevil (18. Dezember 2007)

Hallo artart!

Da ich ungefähr in der selben Situation bin wie Du, würde ich gerne wissen, was aus Deinem Vorhaben geworden ist, einen Pokerbot zu schreiben? Bist Du schon weiter gekommen? Konntest Du das Problem mit dem Auslesen bzw. mit der Schnittstelle zu einem Client lösen?

Wäre klasse, wenn Du Dich mal melden könntest, dann können wir das Problem gegebenenfalls zusammen lösen.

Greetz
Nordevil


----------

